# Your favorite pouch tying material?



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

This topic is not open to Kangaroos and other marsupials.

SO - What is your favorite pouch tying material?

To get us started, here is what Romany catapults uses (Marlow #4 whipping twine, which I believe I've seen locally in dungeons).


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

His idea of ready-to-use constrictor knots on a tube is rather ingenious.

Now don't forget who posted this first...

... rhymes with THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

The Marlow waxed twine reminds me of of the waxed thread I have in my leather stitching awl, which isn't cheap.

I'm cheap, but that's another story. I've alibis.

Dolly Parson once said that "It takes a lot of money to look this cheap".

She always thought, while growing up, that the town prostitute was super-cool looking, so she adopted her look. Her daddy was a minister and I'm sure objected, but then, well, a lot of money from her music came into the house...

I think I may have digressed a little...


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Thwackmazing!


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

I use this. It comes in a bunch of cool colors. I get it at Amazon.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I mostly use generic cotton twine, no wax or anything.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I saved this guy's video and I love Dolly. Her eagle sanctuary has released as many eagles to the wild as the other 3 combined and her Imagination Library (free books mailed to every kid under 5 for free!) has enough funds to sustain itself indefinitely due to how it is ran.

Back to the topic. 
I use butcher twine and wax it myself. I am going to try his method... almost completely opposite of what I do now. But his reasoning is sound. And the tube idea wins the ....
MacGuyver Award!

PS- I carry doggie poo clean up bags everywhere I go and they little plastic tubes that will be perfect for pre-tied constrictor knots.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I go for 1745 dankung tube cuffs. Haven't tried the constrictor knot though.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I'm fairly indiscriminate- happy with wrap and tuck using leftover flat bands, or #32 rubber. I like #3 mercerized cotton for constrictor knots at home. On the road, I'm using this cotton thread I found at the dollar store.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I use #2 white 100% mercalized cotton crochet string. Don't have any idea what in the hell "mercalized" is,but I've been using it for years. Works for me!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Hulla Baloo said:


> I use this. It comes in a bunch of cool colors. I get it at Amazon.
> 
> Is it polyester? How many plys?
> 
> ...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Flatband said:


> I use #2 white 100% mercalized cotton crochet string. Don't have any idea what in the **** "mercalized" is,but I've been using it for years. Works for me!


Yup, I also use crochet thread from WallyWorld, brand name "Redheart".

Very soft and very strong - also used it for many years, with no problem.


----------



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

Ive seen bands tied using cable ties. Ouch!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I use plain old butcher's twine, never had any reason to change. I do like the looks of that black stuff though. Good thread buddy


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> I use plain old butcher's twine, never had any reason to change. I do like the looks of that black stuff though. Good thread buddy


A catty that looks good is half the battle! You are my man 
Unfortunately the other half is actually shooting well, but who cares, style over form any day baby!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

THWACK! said:


> Flatband said:
> 
> 
> > I use #2 white 100% mercalized cotton crochet string. Don't have any idea what in the **** "mercalized" is,but I've been using it for years. Works for me!
> ...


The "Red Heart Fashion Crochet Thread" is made by Coats & Clarke, is size #3, 3.5mm, and is 125 yds/114m . It is "white, color: 0201, ART: 142" .

On an adhesive label, my roll is very specific in stating that it was made at "12:15 pm 01/11/10" - couldn't be clearer than that!

And yes, it is 100% mercerized, named after John Mercer (not Buddy Hackett) "to treat (cotton thread) with sodium hydroxide so as to shrink the fibe rand increase its luster and affinity for dye", as per my dictionary, Ralph.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Ibojoe said:


> I use plain old butcher's twine, never had any reason to change. I do like the looks of that black stuff though. Good thread buddy


What I've found is that butcher's twine is rougher in texture and thicker than crochet thread, and crochet thread is actually stronger (at least the #3 which use), which really surprised me. The strength difference becomes very apparent when making a knot, as in "constrictor" knot.

Regards,

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

raventree78 said:


> I mostly use generic cotton twine, no wax or anything.


I like generics. They taste like marinated lobster in shrimp sauce.

justv sayin'


----------



## ChuckyVorhees (Jul 25, 2018)

I use a thin piece of theraband and I've used office rubber as well


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Waxed book-binding string I find at my local art supply store. Have never had occasion to use anything else. Works fine . . . every time.


----------

